# Quotes of the Day



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Because there are so many good ones out there .....



"I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."
— Marilyn Monroe


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"Live Long and Prosper"
(of course)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan hated Literature. She much preferred to read a good book.

~ Terry Pratchett, in _Soul Music_.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

"Winter is Coming"


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

"I find it useful to remember, everyone lives by selling something." Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"There is no such thing as a moral or an immoral book. Books are well written, or badly written. That is all." 
— Oscar Wilde


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"There is nothing better than a friend, unless it is a friend with chocolate." 
— Charles Dickens


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"When I was growing up I always wanted to be someone. Now I realize I should have been more specific." 
— Lily Tomlin


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful young people are accidents of nature, but beautiful old people are works of art.

    Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> "Winter is Coming"


lol I have been getting way too into this phrase. My family was out in Maine and my mom said: "Are these your socks?" And I replied: "Winter is coming."

gosh there are so many great lines from the book.

Rickon: "Home, Shaggy. Home now!"

Arya: "You have juice on your face, Your Grace."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"The great thing in this world is not so much where we are,
...but in what direction we are moving".

~Oliver Wendell Holms


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Whatever satisfies the soul is truth.
          ~Walt Whitman


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"Things usually work out in the end." 
"What if they don't?" 
"That just means you haven't come to the end yet." 
— Jeannette Walls


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do 
than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor.
Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."

Mark Twain


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

intinst said:


> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do
> than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor.
> Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."
> 
> Mark Twain



One of my favorites ! Thanks for that...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

"A little kindness can go a _long_ way...especially if it gets passed on." -me


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Go back a little to leap further.
_John Clarke_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> "There is nothing better than a friend, unless it is a friend with chocolate."
> - Charles Dickens


i didn't know dickens knew me!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, it's off to work we go!
    
          - The Seven Dwarves (and me)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Best way to sum up the last three Doctors that I have seen yet...

"Eccleston was a tiger and Tennant was, well, Tigger. Smith [is] an uncoordinated housecat who pretends that he meant to do that after falling off a piece of furniture." - Lynne M. Thomas

Sounds insulting to Matt Smith but it's really not. It hits all three of them perfectly.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"The ornament of a house is the friends who frequent it".
~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

"Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in their shoes. That way, you'll be a mile from them, and you'll have their shoes." --Jack Handy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"I was raised right....to talk about people behind their backs....it's called manners." 
— Kathy Griffin


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

‎"It takes luck to cross paths with the right person at the right time, but it takes skill to make such an intimate relationship work through all the changes and challenges two people will face." -Ray Kurzweil


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Without inspiration the best powers of the mind remain dormant. There is a fuel in us which needs to be ignited with sparks.
_Johann Gottfried Von Herder_


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Another chocolate quotation:

Stressed out? Relax and eat some chocolate. Tomorrow is another day and it may not show up.
Deborah Jean Clark Wickens Dowell


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"You said you were going for a walk!? What kind of walk takes six hours?" 
"A long one?" 
— Cassandra Clare


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"When a person drowns himself in negative thinking, he is committing an unspeakable crime against himself".
~Maxwell Maltz


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

"Trust in what you love, continue to do it, and it will take you where you need to go," Natalie Goldberg...


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

If a man is alone in the middle of a forest, is he wrong?

(or something like that).


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

"Ah, honey. Today is as important as forever." Grandpa Joe in _Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Don’t squat with your spurs on.  cowboy quote...


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Lady Nancy Astor(to Winston Churchill) "Winston, if you were my husband, I'd poison your tea."
Churchill: "Nancy, if I were your husband, I'd drink it.”


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Sit loosely in the saddle of life.

~Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

"The effectiveness of a decision is inversely proportional to the number of people making the decision."- My dad


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"The universe is full of magical things, patiently waiting for our wits to grow sharper." 
~ Eden Phillpotts


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"...Mid pleasures and palaces though we may roam,
Be it ever so humble, there's no place like home..."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Music washes away from the soul the dust of everyday life.

 ~Berthold Auerbach


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"...be sure to smell whatever flower you find..."

~Geoffthomas


----------



## K. Johnson-Weider (Jul 1, 2011)

_"Any fool can handle a crisis; it's the day-to-day living that gets you down."_ - Anton Chekov


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Per Mahatma Gandhi, violence springs from 7 root causes (aka "blunders":

"Wealth without work.
Pleasure without conscience.
Knowledge without character.
Commerce without morality.
Science without humanity.
Worship without sacrifice.
Politics without principles."


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Proverbs are mental gems gathered in the diamond districts of the mind. - William R. Alger


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I always entertain great hopes.

~Robert Frost


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

A great quote I stumbled upon today:

ATTENTION: If you receive an e-mail about tickets to Breaking Dawn, DO NOT PROVIDE YOUR CREDIT CARD NUMBER; you'll get tickets to Breaking Dawn.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

_The striking thing about normal is that there is nothing normal about it: normality is the gentrification of ordinary madness._

Hanif Kureishi
Novelist
Author of _Something to Tell You_


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly"


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

~Thanksgiving dinners take eighteen hours to prepare. 
~They are consumed in twelve minutes. 
~Half-times take twelve minutes. 
~This is not coincidence.

~Erma Bombeck


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Steve Jobs: “We don’t get a chance to do that many things, and every one should be really excellent. Because this is our life. Life is brief, and then you die, you know? And we’ve all chosen to do this with our lives. So it better be damn good. It better be worth it.”

What an inspirational guy.

But another of my favorite just-for-fun quotes is from TV.

Henrietta 'Hetty' Lange: "Oh bugger."


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

These are great quotes...thanks.    

(Posting to make sure I get updates.)


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

People seem not to see that their opinion of the world is also a confession of their character ~ Ralph Waldo Emerson.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"Too many people spend money they haven't earned, to buy things they don't want, to impress people they don't like."

~Will Rogers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"Our greatest glory is not in never falling but in rising every time we fall."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"I have to follow my heart;
or it will stop beating"

~mrbrown


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The world is so empty if one thinks only of mountains, rivers and cities; 
but to know someone here and there, who thinks and feels with us, and 
who, though distant, is close to us in spirit, 
this makes the earth for us an inhabited garden.

~ Goethe


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Victory is mine!
    --Stewie Griffin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"No one grows old by living; only by losing interest in living."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"I find there is a quality to being alone that is incredibly precious. 
Life rushes back into the void, richer, more vivid, fuller than before."

~ Anne Morrow Lindbergh, Gift from the Sea


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"In the far desert, there is peace and tranquility.
One feels the force of the sun and the mysterious silence of the night:
Much treasure will be found hidden beneath these high mountains
And great will be the recompense for those who look for this treasure by their hard labor."

~unknown


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

There is no moonlight in the world that can compare with the moonlight in Grapevine Canyon, our desert canyon, where the castle stands&#8230;
You may have your cities and electric light, movies, dancing parties, and surging crowds; but for a thrill and emotion, a sense of peace, and a confidence in a God who cares, give me moonlight in the Desert

~Bessie Johnson 1932


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

*Truth, like water, seeks its own level.*
Richard Mobey


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"please dispose of this tape in the usual manner"


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"I got four things to live by:

Don't say nothing that will hurt anybody.
Don't give advice&#8230;.nobody will take it anyway.
Don't complain
Don't explain"

~Walter Scott


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"When a man loves cats, I am his friend and comrade without further introduction"

 ~Mark Twain


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

“Keep your fears to yourself, but share your courage with others.” 
― Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"At the end of the day, your HEALTH is your RESPONSIBILITY." Health


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

“You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.” 

― Dr. Seuss


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

When you are about to die, a wombat is better than no company at all.

Roger Zelazny, from _Doorways in the Sand_


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

If someone offers you an amazing opportunity, and you're not sure you can do it, say yes... 
...then learn how to do it later.

_--Richard Branson_


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Promise me that you will always remember that you're braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think..
Christoper Robin to Pooh
MY ALL TIME FAVORITE


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

"Never wrestle with a pig; you'll just get muddy and the pig loves it." Old Italian Saw


----------

